# Pink Poop



## AnakMoon (Feb 4, 2006)

alright im really new to owning a "real" tank with lots of fish and filter and stuff.. im used to goldfish in a lil bowl

now my question is.. is my fishes poop pink because we feed them blood worms?.. and also can female guppies have colorfull tails..we are trying to figure out wich ones are deffinatly female and which are deffinatly male. i know the females are plain.. but does that mean compleatly? no colors at all?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

AnakMoon said:


> alright im really new to owning a "real" tank with lots of fish and filter and stuff.. im used to goldfish in a lil bowl
> 
> now my question is.. is my fishes poop pink because we feed them blood worms?.. and also can female guppies have colorfull tails..we are trying to figure out wich ones are deffinatly female and which are deffinatly male. i know the females are plain.. but does that mean compleatly? no colors at all?


I wouldn't say it's so much more the colors. But with guppies the male guppies when they mature their tales become huge. Almost like a fan. The females tail will look normal and smaller.

No idea about the poop.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You sex guppies (and most other livebearers) by the gonopodium. The anal fin on females looks normal. A males anal fin is a tube shaped organ than cannot fan out. Guppy females can have colorful tails but not usually as large. There are exceptions though.


----------

